# LightTackle Blechpeitsche



## bennyhill (2. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn ich mich vieleicht mit der Frage blamieren sollte.Ich möchte eine Blechpeitsche zum Inshore/LightTackle fischen benutzen. Wäre das völlig abwegig oder noch im Bereich des möglichen ?
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Hi Benny,

kommt darauf an, 

- wo Du 
- auf welche Fischarten
- mit welcher Angelmethode

...gehen willst.

Solltest Du z.B. Schleppen wollen mit Wobblern, Bellyhoo, etc. ... dann sieht es z.B. mau aus.

Wenn Du allerdings (in den meisten Gebieten) Spinnfischen willst auf mittelgroße Fische (bis vielleicht max. 10-20kg, dann wäre das ggf. schon möglich. Bedenke auch ... Salzwasserfische bringen pro KG grob das 2- bis 4-fache an Kampfkraft im Vergleich zu Süßwasserfischen.

Grundsätzlich ist die Blechpeitsche natürlich auch für die meisten Angeleien im Salzwasser etwas lang (2,7m?) und vom Wurfgewicht (5-100gr ... realisistisch allerdings vielleicht 20-70gr) nicht so wirklich der Bringer ! 

Bedenke auch, daß Salzwasser BÖSE ist  ! Willst Du das Deinem -sehr teuren und wertvollen- Schätzchen wirklich antun ?!?!?

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Blechpeitsche lieber daheim lassen  Es gibt sehr viele -auch günstige und passable- Angeln ... 

Am Besten mal kurz auf die oben stehenden Fragen antworten, dann können wir noch mehr dazu sagen.

--> Welche Rolle willst Du denn übrigens draufschnallen ?
--> Hast Du ggf. noch anderes / schwereres Tackle ?

Gruß #h
Robert


----------



## zandermouse (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Für Deine Zwecke (Uferangeln) ist eine zweiteilige 3 lbs Karpfenrute
die allerbeste Wahl. Als Blinker empfehle ich Dir die
Sniper von Spanyid. Ab 50 Gramm aufwärts fliegen die irre weit. http://www.spanyid.com.au/spanyid/sniper.htm

Die Karpfenrute sollte auch für einen 10 kg schweren 
Fisch genug Rückrat haben. Falls die Ringe zu sehr rosten,
kaufst Du beim nächsten Trip eben eine neue.:m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## angler1996 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

@Nick_A
wo ist da was dazu zu finden ( also zur Kampfkraft)
Danke und Gruß A.


----------



## singer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



> Bedenke auch ... Salzwasserfische bringen pro KG grob das 2- bis 4-fache an Kampfkraft im Vergleich zu Süßwasserfischen.


Das mit der Kampfkraft dürfte er sich einfach so mal ausgedacht haben. Welche Fische lassen sich so schon qualifizieren?


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich vieleicht mit der Frage blamieren sollte.Ich möchte eine Blechpeitsche zum Inshore/LightTackle fischen benutzen. Wäre das völlig abwegig oder noch im Bereich des möglichen ?
> Gruß bennyhill


 

Für die Muhrgasse???|kopfkrat

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

der verwendete original Blechpeitschenblank ist für diese Angelei konzipiert worden- allerdings nicht für schwere Köder. Wenn sie so aufgebaut ist dass die anderen Komponenten mitspielen, mach es.


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich vieleicht mit der Frage blamieren sollte.Ich möchte eine Blechpeitsche zum Inshore/LightTackle fischen benutzen. Wäre das völlig abwegig oder noch im Bereich des möglichen ?
> Gruß bennyhill


 
@ bennyhill

wäre mal wichtig zu wissen wo und auf was du fischen willst dann kann ich dir mal ein paar Tipps geben . 
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## bennyhill (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Wenn Du allerdings (in den meisten Gebieten) Spinnfischen willst auf mittelgroße Fische (bis vielleicht max. 10-20kg, dann wäre das ggf. schon möglich. Bedenke auch ... Salzwasserfische bringen pro KG grob das 2- bis 4-fache an Kampfkraft im Vergleich zu Süßwasserfischen.

Grundsätzlich ist die Blechpeitsche natürlich auch für die meisten Angeleien im Salzwasser etwas lang (2,7m?) und vom Wurfgewicht (5-100gr ... realisistisch allerdings vielleicht 20-70gr) nicht so wirklich der Bringer ! 



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Blechpeitsche lieber daheim lassen  Es gibt sehr viele -auch günstige und passable- Angeln ... 

Die oben beschriebene Größenordnung habe ich  beim Spinnfischen angestrebt.Rolle wäre eine Saltiga oder ähnliches mit entsprechender Bremskraft.Was würdet ihr alternativ an günstigen und passablen Angeln Vorschlagen, Sportex ?


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Hi Benny, #h

Du willst also ne leckere Saltiga (welche Größe ??) auf die Blechpeitsche draufmachen ... nunja, das ist zumindest mal eine edle Kombi ! :m

Nochmals ... welche Saltiga...die 6500-Größe wäre definitiv zu groß und zu schwer für die Rute ... ´ne 4500er-Saltiga-Game-Größe würde aber gut draufpassen.

Wir sind jetzt schonmal ´ne Info schlauer ...

... Du willst also Spinnfischen ...

Habe oben aber glaube ich mehrere Fragen gestellt 

- wo Du 
- auf welche Fischarten
- mit welcher Angelmethode


Wie auch immer ... diese Kombi funktioniert zum Spinnfischen in den meisten Fällen ... von einer Felsenküste aus wirste damit einen ordentlichen GT aber auch nicht unbedingt drillen können.

Mir wäre die Rute für den Zweck aber trotzdem zu schade !!!

Wohin soll´s denn gehen ?

Ich schreib Dir heute abend mal ein paar Ruten-Alternativen rein ... die Saltiga-Rolle paßt zum Salzwasser-Spinnen aber perfekt (bitte noch Rollengröße mitteilen).

Gruß, #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



singer schrieb:


> Das mit der Kampfkraft dürfte er sich einfach so mal ausgedacht haben. Welche Fische lassen sich so schon qualifizieren?



Naja, ganz zu schlimm ist es nicht, daß ich mir das nur "ausgedacht" habe 

 ... beruht schon einerseits auf eigenen (praktischen!) Erfahrungswerten .... und habe ich so -oder so ähnlich- auch schon in Büchern und Zeitschriften lesen können. :g


Beispiel:
Ein Hecht mit ca. 5 KG macht noch lang nicht so einen Druck wie ein Jack-Crevalle mit 2 kg ... nur so mal als Vergleich 

Der Faktor 2-4 sollte ja auch nur ein grober "Anhaltspunkt" sein !!!


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Na ja
zum Spinnspinnen vom Ufer aus würde ich auf jeden Fall eine hochwertige Rute holen zum Beispiel eine Harrison VHF 60 - 150g oder ne Shimano Lesath Monster 42 - 168g . Alles andere zerlegt dir ein GT  von 5 kg in 0,nix :q:q:q hab ich selbst schon erlebt .Die Saltiga 4500 o. 5000 als Rolle ist klasse passt auch gut zu den genanten Ruten . Blechpeitsche hab ich aus ist meiner Meinung nach für die Art der Fischerei nicht geeignet .

@ Nick_A
der faktor 2 - 4 ist nicht schlecht glaube aber das es eher das 10 fache ist .|uhoh:
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Na ja
> zum Spinnspinnen vom Ufer aus würde ich auf jeden Fall eine hochwertige Rute holen zum Beispiel eine Harrison VHF 60 - 150g oder ne Shimano Lesath Monster 42 - 168g . Alles andere zerlegt dir ein GT  von 5 kg in 0,nix :q:q:q hab ich selbst schon erlebt .Die Saltiga 4500 o. 5000 als Rolle ist klasse passt auch gut zu den genanten Ruten . Blechpeitsche hab ich aus ist meiner Meinung nach für die Art der Fischerei nicht geeignet .




In diesem speziellen Fall ganz falsch- ich haette es auch nicht angenommen, bis ich nach wochenlanger Recherche  genaues über den Blank rausgefunden habe. 
      Der BP blank ist extra für solche Situationen ausgelegt und  bei _weitem_ stabiler als ein Harrison VHF oder ein Shimano Lesath Blank.  Die sind leicht und hochgezüchtet - ist mir ein Rätsel wie du gerade auf die kommst.
zur Veranschaulichung für alle ,  was Reserven angeht-- Man kann mit einer Feederrute   nicht auf Wels fischen, obwohl die das  Rückgrat hat. Die bricht, oder gibt einfach nach, ab einem bestimmten Punkt.
Wenn wirklich ein ordentliches Geschoss von Meeresfisch auftaucht,und Kraft ausgeübt wird  ist versteift und schnell und oder einfach nur leicht der falsche Blank. Der Hastings blank ist  aktuell, der echte Vorteil der genannten modernen Ruten ist vor allem  dass sie sich diese enormen Reserven sparen zugunsten dieser Tugenden und dann heisst es .. jaja, die BP, die gute alte. Der Hastings blank der  BP wurde zweckentfremdet verbaut, da wollte einer einfach diesen extremen Blank  haben 
Vorsicht mit solchen Ratschlägen- wenn jemand meint er muss mit seiner Lesath am Meer angeln dann möchte ich mal sehen wie er guckt wenn das Rückgrat einfach nichts mehr hergibt

So jetzt muss ich raus noch schnell ein paar Fische ärgern



Cheers   Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ganz falsch- ich haette es auch nicht geglaubt, bis ich nach wochenlanger Recherche  genaues über den Blank rausgefunden habe. Der BP blank ist nicht nur unversteift und in sich kraftschlüssig sondern auch noch für solche Situationen ausgelegt und  bei _weitem_ stabiler als ein Harrison VHF oder ein Shimano Lesath Blank.  Die sind leicht und hochgezüchtet - ist mir ein Rätsel wie du auf die kommst


Also das ist einfach zusammengesuchter Quatsch, lass Dich nicht veräppeln!
Vor allem noch am besten von solchen Leuten, die mal gerade 1,8kg mit einer BP heben. |rolleyes

Der BP-Blank ist von der Kraft her einem VHF 10ft -75g schon unterlegen,
vor allem kann man mit dem VHF 10ft schon erheblich härter drillen. (First Hand Fact)
Die 9ft Blanks sind nur im HT-Durchmesser erheblich dünner, und dann ist das auch klar. Ist dafür eine ganz andere Komfortklasse.

Und wenn man mit dem VHF 10ft -150g vergleichen möchte (den Freibadwirt auch hat #h), dann macht ein BP-Blank nur noch den Eindruck von Mikadostäbchen. :q
Nichts desto trotz gab es auch dem Stall auch stärkere Blanks, ganz klar. Nur war da was mit Insolvenz usw. |rolleyes
Die Argumentation mit innewohnender Blanktechnik dort ist inzwischen einfach nur lächerlich.

Es gibt nur noch einen Grund, einen uralten Blank von 1993 wie die BP zu kaufen: 
Weil man unbedingt so eine haben will! Dann geht das auch nicht anders ... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Blechpeitsche lieber daheim lassen  Es gibt sehr viele -auch günstige und passable- Angeln ...


Genau! Es gibt sogar einige Fertigruten, die alles besser können als eine BP, sogar den realen WG-Bereich. Und locker von 100-200  *EURonen *erhältlich sind. Und weitaus unzerbrechlicher sind, wenn man denn will. 

Gegen eine schnöde Balzer MX5 z.B. hat eine BP no Chance.


----------



## bennyhill (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ganz falsch- ich haette es auch nicht geglaubt, bis ich nach wochenlanger Recherche  genaues über den Blank rausgefunden habe. Der BP blank ist nicht nur unversteift und in sich kraftschlüssig sondern auch noch für solche Situationen ausgelegt und  bei _weitem_ stabiler als ein Harrison VHF oder ein Shimano Lesath Blank.  Die sind leicht und hochgezüchtet - ist mir ein Rätsel wie du auf die kommst
> Vorsicht mit solchen Ratschlägen
> 
> Cheers   Philipp


Das ist richtig, der Blank ist für extreme Belastung konstruiert.Es gibt bei gleichen Querschnitt und Länge wenig vergleichbares.Deshalb wurde er ja auch zum Wels und Störangeln "missbraucht" Ironischer weise soll der Blank im Ursprung aus der Salzwasserangelei stammen....


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, der Blank ist für extreme Belastung konstruiert.Es gibt bei gleichen Querschnitt und Länge wenig vergleichbares.Deshalb wurde er ja auch zum Wels und Störangeln "missbraucht" .


 

Das hab ich auch gar nicht bestritten .:m Aber du kannst einen Wels oder Stör nichr mit einen GT vergleichen . Das ist so eine Bummelzug mit einen ICE zu messen . Wels und Stör mit 50 kg kannst locker mit der BP fangen bei einen 10 kg GT oder Thun sieht die Sache ganz anderst aus .
@ Bibbelmann
wie ich darauf komm? Hab alle 3 Ruten und hab sie schon ausgiebig getestet . Sicherlich ist der VHF Blänk empfindlicher wie ein BP Blänk der  aber zum fischen auf GT und Co irgendwie nicht zu gebrauchen (meine Meinung) . Auserdem will Bennyhill das Teil zum Angeln vom Ufer aus wirf mal mit der PB einen Köder mit 50 -100Gramm das kannst vergessen .|bigeyes
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gar nicht bestritten .:m Aber du kannst einen Wels oder Stör nichr mit einen GT vergleichen . Das ist so eine Bummelzug mit einen ICE zu messen . Wels und Stör mit 50 kg kannst locker mit der BP fangen bei einen 10 kg GT oder Thun sieht die Sache ganz anderst aus .
> @ Bibbelmann
> wie ich darauf komm? Hab alle 3 Ruten und hab sie schon ausgiebig getestet . Sicherlich ist der VHF Blänk empfindlicher wie ein BP Blänk aber zum fischen auf GT und Co irgendwie nicht zu gebrauchen (meine Meinung) . Auserdem will Bennyhill das Teil zum Angeln vom Ufer aus wirf mal mit der PB einen Köder mit 50 -100Gramm das kannst vergessen .|bigeyes
> Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


 


Hallo Andreas,#h

evtl.habe ich es ja überlesen,aber ich kann nichts in
Bennyhills Aussage entdecken,dass er die Rute zum 
Uferfischen einsetzen will.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,#h
> 
> evtl.habe ich es ja überlesen,aber ich kann nichts in
> Bennyhills Aussage entdecken,dass er die Rute zum
> ...


 
HalloJürgen
ich dachte schon ?????|bigeyes|uhoh::q
Gruß Andreas#h#h


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

also, hab ich auf ganzer Linie recht oder was?


edit:


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Hi! Da ich schon GTs mit der BP gefangen habe, weiß ich das es geht - perfekt ist aber anders. Das gilt im Übrigen auch für beide stärkeren Varianten der Rute.
Was mich jetzt aber wirklich mal interessieren würde; welche Ruten sind denn stabiler als eine BP??
Und dann auch noch für unter 200 Euro...??
Petri!


----------



## Jürgen D. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

ist vielleicht eine Illex Ashura für diese Angelei geeignet?


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: LightTackle Blechpeitsche*

Moin Moin,

was haltet ihr denn von den Speedmaster Saltwater Game Ruten 25 - 125 g WG? 
In 3m / 3,30m lassen sich 100 g Wobbler vom Ufer richtig weit rausdonnern und sind auch noch vielseitig verwendbar! 
Eigentlich sind die ja für solche Einsätze gemacht und auch noch erschwinglich!

TL
Andreas


----------

